# Requests: Flag Change



## baajey

I have just shifted to Abu Dhabi . How to change the flag.
Kind request to moderators for help.

Bhaskar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9

Abe hume bhi shift karwa do yaar  Suna hai tax free salary hai


----------



## baajey

Thank you @WebMaster



madooxno9 said:


> Abe hume bhi shift karwa do yaar  Suna hai tax free salary hai


bhai mera temporary deputation hai....aaj hi pahuchaa hoon....


----------



## Ayesha Liyanapatirana

Hi

Request to change country of origin to Sri lanka.


----------



## LordTyrannus

Hi. I moved into another country. Can you change my Location Flag to Germany?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wave

@WebMaster 
could u change my country flag to Turkey please
Thanks in advance


----------



## sincity

could you delete my country flag?


----------



## Indischer

sincity said:


> could you delete my country flag?



Why? Finding it hard to troll?


----------



## gau8av

change my location flag to India please, thanks


----------



## Maira La

@WebMaster & Co, please change my country of origin to the land of Bangalis. Merci.


----------



## Soms

@WebMaster ...Please change my location flag to India.


----------



## sEoulman556

@WebMaster Could you please change my location flag to U.S.A.? I tried to change it thru my profile but the option to change flags wasn't there anymore. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## cloud_9

Location flag to AU


----------



## $even

Please change my Location flag to UK thanks


----------



## cloud_9

cloud_9 said:


> Location flag to AU


@Oscar @Horus


----------



## Nexus

Can you change my Location Flag to India ?


----------



## Parul

@Horus I want my 1st Flag to be changed to Russian Flag. Also, wish to change my username. Can this be done or not?


----------



## Kompromat

wait for the new upgrade.


----------



## TSA321

Can my country of origin flag be changed to Pak


----------



## $@rJen

@WebMaster 
Sir i don't know if this is the appropriate section...so excuse me

How do i edit or change my User name??


----------



## Levina

FYI @WebMaster 

Noticed a TTA without flags ..so reporting it here..
@Penguin


----------



## Penguin

levina said:


> FYI @WebMaster
> 
> Noticed a TTA without flags ..so reporting it here..
> @Penguin


My location is Antarctica. Antarctica has no official flag as it is not a nation nor is it ruled by a single government or body. The Antarctic Treaty Organisation adopted a flag in 2002 and it is used as an unofficial symbol of the continent. Also, several unofficial designs have been proposed. Also, my presence here predates the flags and one reason I moved here was because on another defence forum concerning Pakistan no one would believe my 'flags' anyway, hence I don't believe or subscribe.

Klikspaan boterspaan je mag niet door mijn straatje gaan....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Penguin said:


> My location is Antarctica. Antarctica has no official flag as it is not a nation nor is it ruled by a single government or body. The Antarctic Treaty Organisation adopted a flag in 2002 and it is used as an unofficial symbol of the continent. Also, several unofficial designs have been proposed. Also, my presence here predates the flags and one reason I moved here was because on another defence forum concerning Pakistan no one would believe my 'flags' anyway, hence I don't believe or subscribe.
> 
> Klikspaan boterspaan je mag niet door mijn straatje gaan....


Seriously???? 

FYI @WebMaster 're TTAs allowed to circumvent the rules??


----------



## Penguin

To put is this way. when I did put up my dutch flags, folks constantly were picking fights claiming I must be Indian, or US or yet something else which they didn't like. But good heavens not Dutch.

I am DUTCH and from THE NETHERLANDS. I have never made a secret of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Mussana said:


> @WebMaster
> Please change my flag to the choice of ur own as the place i live in is disputed . Hope u will get it.



Where are you really from?


----------



## Parul

Sidak said:


> @Horus I want my 1st Flag to be changed to Russian Flag. Can this be done or not?



I still don't see option to change it, even after new upgrade. Would you be kind enough to change it for me?



Horus said:


> wait for the new upgrade.


----------



## Kompromat

Sidak said:


> I still don't see option to change it, even after new upgrade. Would you be kind enough to change it for me?



I should be getting paid for so much work from you.


----------



## Parul

Horus said:


> I should be getting paid for so much work from you.



As per PDF, 70% India's live below poverty line and these days Russia is also Sanctioned to teeth. Phir bhi paise magnate sharm nahi aati. Janta maaf nahi karegi. 

Thank You!


----------



## jaunty

Sidak said:


> @Horus I want my 1st Flag to be changed to Russian Flag. Also, wish to change my username. Can this be done or not?



Just out of curiosity, are you a Russian citizen?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Sidak said:


> As per PDF, 70% India's live below poverty line and these days Russia is also Sanctioned to teeth. Phir bhi paise magnate sharm nahi aati. Janta maaf nahi karegi.
> 
> Thank You!



Paise dy day nai tay sab noon das diaanga kay tusi FSB agent ho.


----------



## Parul

jaunty said:


> Just out of curiosity, are you a Russian citizen?



I've already answered it many a times here and would do it again for you. I'm Sikh by Religion, Russian by Birth (born and raised in Voronezh) and living in India for 7 years now. I recently became Sarkari Mulazim at ........Therefore, decided to have......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mughal arslan shah mirza

Can you please not show my flags? It's a request.



mughal arslan shah mirza said:


> Can you please not show my flags? It's a request.



This. Is it possible that my flags not be shown, please? 
Thankyou



Horus said:


> Paise dy day nai tay sab noon das diaanga kay tusi FSB agent ho.



Hi Sir,
Is it possible that my flags not be shown?
Thanks in advance. I'm pretty sure that people know that I'm Pakistani anyways
Please accept my request


----------



## Selous

@WebMaster I actually live in South Africa so can you please change my location flag to SA. Thank you.


----------



## Musafir117

@WebMaster what flag I'm having?
Don't know how to check it


----------



## ih8viet

im from laos and live in Cambodia request flag change. Thanks


----------



## Hindustani78

Please change my location flag to Lithuania.


----------



## Lord ZeN

@WebMaster Change location to India


----------



## Aepsilons

@WebMaster Sir,

Can we check the location flags of member @opruh , i suspect another false flagger.


----------



## Hindustani78

ADM , Please change my location flag to Republic of Lithuania.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## opruh

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @WebMaster Sir,
> 
> Can we check the location flags of member @opruh , i suspect another false flagger.


Go ahead and have it checked, I believe I have the proper location


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Change my location flag to K.S.A.


----------



## masud

plz add bangladeshi flag in smiliys section, as like .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

masud said:


> plz add bangladeshi flag in smiliys section, as like .


Why my ex east Pakistani friend :-D :-D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

karakoram said:


> Why my ex east Pakistani friend :-D :-D


 
because now it,s BANGLADESH, this is why ?

personaly i like smily. in my every comment i like to use smily. as a Example, (long live pakistan china friendship +  )
NOW I THINK BOTH COUNTRY bangladesh and pakistan need more economical coperation. (LONG LIVE BANGLADESH PAKISTAN FRIENDSHIP + no BANGLADESH flag )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Клара said:


> I've already answered it many a times here and would do it again for you. I'm Sikh by Religion, Russian by Birth (born and raised in Voronezh) and living in India for 7 years now.



interesting... a final question, if you please - native russian parentage or desi ( because you speak hindi too )??


----------



## karakoram

masud said:


> because now it,s BANGLADESH, this is why ?
> 
> personaly i like smily. in my every comment i like to use smily. as a Example, (long live pakistan china friendship +  )
> NOW I THINK BOTH COUNTRY bangladesh and pakistan need more economical coperation. (LONG LIVE BANGLADESH PAKISTAN FRIENDSHIP + no BANGLADESH flag )


No problem mate use +ex We will understand you are talking about bangladesh :-D :-D whoz dat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

karakoram said:


> No problem mate use +ex We will understand you are talking about bangladesh :-D :-D whoz dat








will you like to call your self ex-indien? Now i understand, why bangladesh and pakistan has very little coperation...........................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karakoram

masud said:


> will you like to call your self ex-indien? Now i understand, why bangladesh and pakistan has very little coperation...........................


Lolz you mis understand me dude. we are like brothers thats why i call u ex Pakistani. :-D :-D we really respect your nationality giye bangla


----------



## Parul

jamahir said:


> interesting... a final question, if you please - native russian parentage or desi ( because you speak hindi too )??



I've lived in Maharashtra for 2 years & Delhi for 5 years. Hence, I can speak Hindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

@WebMaster can i get my current flag changed to USA ? i have been here now for quite some time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

ziaulislam said:


> @WebMaster can i get my current flag changed to USA ? i have been here now for quite some time


thanks


----------



## untitled

@WebMaster 
Can you please change my location flag to Australia
Yes I know it is about time


----------



## EagleEyes

persona_non_grata said:


> @WebMaster
> Can you please change my location flag to Australia
> Yes I know it is about time



You can change yourseld, its in preference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## stalintom

You should change your country flag by using the settings option


----------



## Maarkhoor

WebMaster said:


> You can change yourseld, its in preference.


Sir i tried but no option available to change my location flag change to UAE


----------



## Maarkhoor

Ifrit said:


> Sir i tried but no option available to change my location flag change to UAE


thank u sir


----------



## Ifteqar Aisan

Please change my country of origin to Pakistan. Thanks.


----------



## Ifteqar Aisan

Ifteqar Aisan said:


> Please change my country of origin to Pakistan. Thanks.



Arre Bhai koi sunegaa meri? Please help mods/admin.


----------



## Ifteqar Aisan

Dear whoever is in charge here. Please facilitate the reason for the existence of this thread by looking at it and doing something about my request.


----------



## vsdoc

Ifteqar Aisan said:


> Arre Bhai koi sunegaa meri? Please help mods/admin.





Ifteqar Aisan said:


> Dear whoever is in charge here. Please facilitate the reason for the existence of this thread by looking at it and doing something about my request.



Please tag @WebMaster or @Horus

They are the administrators here. And your apex escalation.

All the best. Hope your countrymen accept and take you back.

Like Adnan, you might have to tender a formal apology first though. 

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ifteqar Aisan

vsdoc said:


> Please tag @WebMaster or @Horus
> 
> They are the administrators here. And your apex escalation.
> 
> All the best. Hope your countrymen accept and take you back.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Ha ha. Thanks will do so. Well I have half a mind of letting the flag be. Not for nothing are my kind called Mohajirs still. My family was originally from Bihar.



Ifteqar Aisan said:


> Arre Bhai koi sunegaa meri? Please help mods/admin.



@WebMaster

Please change my flag of origin from India to Pakistan.


----------



## vsdoc

Ifteqar Aisan said:


> Ha ha. Thanks will do so. Well I have half a mind of letting the flag be. Not for nothing are my kind called Mohajirs still. My family was originally from Bihar.
> 
> 
> 
> @WebMaster
> 
> Please change my flag of origin from India to Pakistan.



I am from Bihar too.

Which part?


----------



## Ifteqar Aisan

vsdoc said:


> I am from Bihar too.
> 
> Which part?



Rajgir. Never been there, obviously. Visited India only once, in 2005.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Ifteqar Aisan said:


> Rajgir. Never been there, obviously. Visited India only once, in 2005.



You are still posting from India, quit trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ifteqar Aisan

WebMaster said:


> You are still posting from India, quit trolling.



Make this a public discussion. Check my URL, and post it for everyone to see. If it is from India, then ban me. If not, then change by flag. Does that answer your question?


----------



## nForce

Ifteqar Aisan said:


> Make this a public discussion. Check my URL, and post it for everyone to see. If it is from India, then ban me. If not, then change by flag. Does that answer your question?


lol.. it is not URL, but IP address.


----------



## Blue Marlin

nForce said:


> lol.. it is not URL, but IP address.


i guess he was from india. webby banned his @$$ and his ip has been blocked too i would assume. i wonder if pdf has the ability to identify user to the machine by obtaining mac addresses


----------



## Anubis

Moved to the US...requesting flag change.


----------



## Anubis

@WebMaster please change my location flag to US.


----------



## Zahoor Raja-Jani

Can anyone change my country flag to Pakistan


----------



## Parmanu

Bhaiyon and Mods, @WebMaster and @Oscar and Waz Can you remove my location and origin flags please ? I am here in my own capacity. 

Mucho Grachias Gentlemen !


----------



## Parmanu

I*s that alolowed ? I would love to remove the flags in my7 profile.


----------



## Modagudu

@WebMaster ...Sir, plz change my flag from US to India


----------



## Philosopher

Dear @WebMaster Could I please request my country of birth/origin flag be changed to Iran please. I was born in the UK and I live in the UK but I am having some people call me "Persian false flagger" etc. I am happy for my flag to change to Iran. Thank you in advanced.


----------



## -------

Hello, I think I've trolled enough of my own compatriots with the flags I've chosen for a joke. May I request flags to be changed to Turkish ones, thank you.


----------



## WebMaster

Combat-Master said:


> Hello, I think I've trolled enough of my own compatriots with the flags I've chosen for a joke. May I request flags to be changed to Turkish ones, thank you.


You are posting from UK?



Philosopher said:


> Dear @WebMaster Could I please request my country of birth/origin flag be changed to Iran please. I was born in the UK and I live in the UK but I am having some people call me "Persian false flagger" etc. I am happy for my flag to change to Iran. Thank you in advanced.


Corrected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -------

WebMaster said:


> You are posting from UK?
> 
> 
> Corrected.


Yes, thank you!


----------



## Paul2

Small point I want to make. I spent 15 years of my life in UK, and Canada, which makes more than my home country by now. This is where my parents lay burred now, and this is where I associate myself with the most.

I used to use VPN when I lived, and worked in China, well... since PDF is banned there.

Now I work (or better to say stuck) doing a railway project in a foreign country which I would rather leave the moment my employer gets money out of locals. For a lot of reasons, I would really want not to be too public about it. The number of Chinese railway companies working in the country is rather small, and we have a lot of "professionals" watching over the forum from Beijing.


----------



## Wood

Paul2 said:


> I used to use VPN when I lived, and worked in China, well... since PDF is banned there.


Wait, What? Why?!


----------



## The Eagle

Paul2 said:


> Small point I want to make. I spent 15 years of my life in UK, and Canada, which makes more than my home country by now. This is where my parents lay burred now, and this is where I associate myself with the most.
> 
> I used to use VPN when I lived, and worked in China, well... since PDF is banned there.
> 
> Now I work (or better to say stuck) doing a railway project in a foreign country which I would rather leave the moment my employer gets money out of locals. For a lot of reasons, I would really want not to be too public about it. The number of Chinese railway companies working in the country is rather small, and we have a lot of "professionals" watching over the forum from Beijing.



False flag is not allowed. You can choose UK as your country but current location must be shared appropriately. Using false flag may lead to a ban due to VPN or Proxy as it is not allowed here.

Regards,


----------



## Paul2

The Eagle said:


> False flag is not allowed. You can choose UK as your country but current location must be shared appropriately. Using false flag may lead to a ban due to VPN or Proxy as it is not allowed here.
> 
> Regards,


Can we have an talk over PM on this?


----------



## Bilal9

The Eagle said:


> False flag is not allowed. You can choose UK as your country but current location must be shared appropriately. Using false flag may lead to a ban due to VPN or Proxy as it is not allowed here.
> 
> Regards,



Excellent call. I saw the actual automated flags being added next to posters' handles yesterday. which I thought was neat.

I look at it now, it's gone and replaced by "present online" status.

I think adding actual flags (of poster locations) being added next to posters' handles is really cool as it discourages false-flagging.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terry5

Someone fix up my location and flags


----------



## WebMaster

terry5 said:


> Someone fix up my location and flags


to what


----------



## terry5

WebMaster said:


> to what


To where I am . Jamaica

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

terry5 said:


> To where I am . Jamaica



Done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

@The Eagle .... how do I remove *"Today's Top Poster"* Column from the main page?? This is absolutely playing havoc with latest post sections. I can't see any posts.


----------



## The Eagle

ARMalik said:


> @The Eagle .... how do I remove *"Today's Top Poster"* Column from the main page?? This is absolutely playing havoc with latest post sections. I can't see any posts.



This option is not user customizable. @WebMaster if may look into possibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paitoo

The Eagle said:


> This option is not user customizable. @WebMaster if may look into possibility.


Yes @WebMaster please look into it. The new column is eating into the width of the topic column which is the most important column. Maybe the forum name column can be hidden or made smaller, it is the least useful among all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WebMaster

DrJekyll said:


> Yes @WebMaster please look into it. The new column is eating into the width of the topic column which is the most important column. Maybe the forum name column can be hidden or made smaller, it is the least useful among all.


Show me screenshot, which device, browser? More details.


----------



## ARMalik

WebMaster said:


> Show me screenshot, which device, browser? More details.



Here it is Webby. I am using a laptop. Chrome as browser. Never had this issue before until "Today's Top Poster" column was added. As you can see that the 1st column displaying the posts cannot be properly seen due to "Today's Top Poster" column which was not there before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paitoo

WebMaster said:


> Show me screenshot, which device, browser? More details.


@ARMalik has already shared. Same issue with me. I am on MacOS (any browser - Chrome / Firefox / Safari). No issue on Mobile


----------



## WebMaster

DrJekyll said:


> @ARMalik has already shared. Same issue with me. I am on MacOS (any browser - Chrome / Firefox / Safari). No issue on Mobile


Will find a solution and fix it, thanks for letting me know. Work in progress, for now we will disable top posters...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pffffft

WebMaster said:


> Will find a solution and fix it, thanks for letting me know. Work in progress, for now we will disable top posters...


hi webmaster, when am able to make threads? got to 50 posts but still says i'm restricted


----------



## WebMaster

pffffft said:


> hi webmaster, when am able to make threads? got to 50 posts but still says i'm restricted


You should be able to do it now. It takes a little bit time after 50 posts.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Can mods please change my flags to China for country and Canada for location please. Thanks. Much appreciated.


----------

